

US in-flight internet could be hacked, watchdog warns - dolftax
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-32314568?ocid=socialflow_twitter#sa-ns_mchannel=rss&ns_source=PublicRSS20-sa

======
linssen
> _could be breached if flight control and entertainment systems use the same
> wiring and routers._

They don't, though.

------
kwhitefoot
Why is there any connection at all between the aircraft control systems and
the public wifi?

~~~
ghgr
Because you might want to give the user information about the flight
(altitude, airspeed, cameras...).

------
s3krit
>If it's designed insecurely, it could be exploited.

What a completely non-article.

------
_mgr
Submitted this earlier
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9378508](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9378508)

There's a link to the report in the article.

